# should i get this filter, and tank?



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

My buddy gave me his 55 gallon for my sanchezi whose housed in a 35 hexagon, and he gave me his wet dry filtration set up, and a magnum 350. And a bunch of medication like prime and stuff....question is, my things r freshwater, is this danger danger, bc I thought sum1 said never use sum1s saltwater setups for fresh. Iunno wut u guys think, I was gunna use the wte dry for my 180 to help the 2260 eheim.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Clean it and you will be fine......I would start with some new media if it were me though.....


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Clean it and you will be fine......I would start with some new media if it were me though.....


For sure....I was gunna scrub the balls outta it...but do I use soap? and ya no media in the wte dry, it'll be bare, till I put sum in....I have sum media left over from when I bought my 2260, so I guess ill use that...he said he's got bio balls too. Just wanna be sure I don't kkill my expensive pygo shoal.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Clean it and you will be fine......I would start with some new media if it were me though.....


agreed... just make sure you get all the salt creep cleaned off and i would even run it for a bit without fish just to be safe


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

skylute3 said:


> Clean it and you will be fine......I would start with some new media if it were me though.....


For sure....I was gunna scrub the balls outta it...but do I use soap? and ya no media in the wte dry, it'll be bare, till I put sum in....I have sum media left over from when I bought my 2260, so I guess ill use that...he said he's got bio balls too. Just wanna be sure I don't kkill my expensive pygo shoal.
[/quote]

DO NOT USE ANY SOAP OR CLEANER JUST WATER AND A SCRUBBER (a soft scrubber)


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Well,my old man washed the new 55 gallon with dish soap I think, (b4 I could tell him not too) but he did, 4 or 5 times he said, bc it was saltwater an all, so he let it sundry and stuff, so it looked good to me, I will b setting it up for the sanchezi tomorrow, but I'm confused as to the wet dry. That too saltwater, I myself washed the helll out of it and its components, sponges etc, hot boiled water for a few hrs....still has sum signs of old crudd on it, but won't come off....ill try n clean the wet dry again just to b safe. I was thinkin ill put the wet dry on the 55, and after sum time if it didn't kill my sanchezi, ill put it on my 180. Wut u guys think


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

skylute3 said:


> Well,my old man washed the new 55 gallon with dish soap I think, (b4 I could tell him not too) but he did, 4 or 5 times he said, bc it was saltwater an all, so he let it sundry and stuff, so it looked good to me, I will b setting it up for the sanchezi tomorrow, but I'm confused as to the wet dry. That too saltwater, I myself washed the helll out of it and its components, sponges etc, hot boiled water for a few hrs....still has sum signs of old crudd on it, but won't come off....ill try n clean the wet dry again just to b safe. I was thinkin ill put the wet dry on the 55, and after sum time if it didn't kill my sanchezi, ill put it on my 180. Wut u guys think


Use vinegar and hot water... A wet dry isnt specifically salt water or fresh, they can be used for both they just house different bacteria... and nothing from saltwater can hurt your fresh water aquarium or the other way around. Fresh water kills most things saltwater anyways, and even salt creep cant really do much (you use salt to treat fish with illnesses in fresh water right?) unless you have LOTS of salt (like 10 cups per 20 gallons of water)... i would soak the stuff in a gallon of white vinegar, and hot water for a day, spray it off with the hose and call it done. I could prob drain my SW tank, fill it back up with fresh water without a cleaning and be totally fine... not that im going to

As for the wet dry, what size is it? What brand? any pics? what media is in it?

It might be too small to use on your 180 so you need to find more info about the sump.


----------

